# Plant Based Meats.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing Tennessee.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/news/2019/05/agfunder-founder-rob-leclerc-were-only-in-the-second-innings-of-plant-based-meats-2019-05-14


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some days it seems like everyone is against the American farmer.

With the dead hogs in China we could be on doorstep of a meat shortage.This May even give the fake meats more of a foot hold into the market.

The dead hogs in China = the entire USA herd.Something will have to fill the void.Maybe they will just eat soybeans?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think the younger generation(mainly liberals) would prefer that farming be taken out of the hands of the current farmers and be turned over to the U.S. government to appoint their replacements and to be federally mandated.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I think the younger generation(mainly liberals) would prefer that farming be taken out of the hands of the current farmers and be turned over to the U.S. government to appoint their replacements and to be federally mandated.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's not just liberals but some young people feel that the older farmers should give up the land and retire.Not giving to the government but to the younger generation.Well in alot of cases the older farmer worked his ass off and strugled his entire life and now he is on easy street.Don't have to answer to banker etc.And he is enjoying it!Not saying the older guy should go rent everthing but if he wants to farm is own ground until he dies its his choice he earned it.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Same crowd is anti GMO but let's eat some altered fake meat because it's safe.

It disgusts me that the people spewing organic this/all natural that are the ones that deem Petri dish meat is okay. Screw the hypocrites.

I'm going to die ranching.... and I'll never vote for a blue candidate again.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Vol said:


> I think the younger generation(mainly liberals) would prefer that farming be taken out of the hands of the current farmers and be turned over to the U.S. government to appoint their replacements and to be federally mandated.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I can't say I've ever heard a single mention of this by any of the younger generation, more less liberals.

That being said, if this new 'meat' is plant-based, somebody has got to grow the plants. The way I see it, this opens a new market for farmers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hayjosh said:


> I can't say I've ever heard a single mention of this by any of the younger generation, more less liberals.
> 
> That being said, if this new 'meat' is plant-based, somebody has got to grow the plants. The way I see it, this opens a new market for farmers.


the article says plant based but then talks about Petri dish grown meat. Petri dish grown fake meat like Beyond Meat are not plant based.

They had soybean burgers in the mid 70's already.School lunches had them.You could choke them down if drown them in ketchup and mustard.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> the article says plant based but then talks about Petri dish grown meat. Petri dish grown fake meat like Beyond Meat are not plant based.
> 
> They had soybean burgers in the mid 70's already.School lunches had them.You could choke them down if drown them in ketchup and mustard.


There has to be a substrate from which to 'grow' the meat and that is plant material (pea protein isolate, canola oil, coconut oil). Things don't magically appear out of nothing just because it's grown in a 'petri dish.' Nor are these literally grown in a 'petri dish' because there's no scale to that; it's just the term media have used to dumb synthetic or in vitro processes down for themselves and the masses.

But these are not 'veggie burgers' like soy burgers.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> I can't say I've ever heard a single mention of this by any of the younger generation, more less liberals.


I am not surprised.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> It's not just liberals but some young people feel that the older farmers should give up the land and retire.Not giving to the government but to the younger generation.Well in alot of cases the older farmer worked his ass off and strugled his entire life and now he is on easy street.Don't have to answer to banker etc.And he is enjoying it!Not saying the older guy should go rent everthing but if he wants to farm is own ground until he dies its his choice he earned it.


That's not how I hear it at all. Older farmers are complaining that no one wants to continue farming, certainly not their kids, so they feel stuck, unable to retire. And none of them is free and clear of debt if they are still farming, that's for sure. That's why there have been programs initiated to find younger people interested in farming and hook them up with these older farmers. The younger folks also need a way of working out the debt that would come with buying out a modern operation ----


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I'm no fan of these synthetic burgers but my bigger gripE is allowing them to called 'meat'. That's BS. Just like almond milk. Show me an almond's teat or mammary gland and I'll allow for using the term milk. Otherwise, it's almond puree extract, not "milk". In the end though, I have a problem with this being made into politics ---- it's pure capitalism exploiting and creating a market. They can sell all they want but the false/deceptive marketing is what pisses me off. Example --- lower calorie? Sure. The comparison I heard on the radio was 220 calories for a beef patty vs 210 for a Beyond Beef plant patty. Lower? Yes, but clearly misleading.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> That's not how I hear it at all. Older farmers are complaining that no one wants to continue farming, certainly not their kids, so they feel stuck, unable to retire. And none of them is free and clear of debt if they are still farming, that's for sure. That's why there have been programs initiated to find younger people interested in farming and hook them up with these older farmers. The younger folks also need a way of working out the debt that would come with buying out a modern operation ----


Definatly not like it is here.If I wanted to rent out a farm and mentioned it at coffee shop or elevator I would have 25 calls by end of the day.If I wanted a young guy that wants to start out I could have quite a few lined up within 5 miles of me that want to farm but need a opportunity of getting some land to do it.There is a lot of land that is debt free in the country.Also a lot of land that is mortgaged to the hilt.probably more land paid for then that has a mortgage against it.
https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/money/agriculture/2018/06/28/iowa-state-isu-farmland-farm-facts-ownership-tenure-survey-owners-debt-land-rent-family-income/742159002/


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Definatly not like it is here.If I wanted to rent out a farm and mentioned it at coffee shop or elevator I would have 25 calls by end of the day.If I wanted a young guy that wants to start out I could have quite a few lined up within 5 miles of me that want to farm but need a opportunity of getting some land to do it.There is a lot of land that is debt free in the country.Also a lot of land that is mortgaged to the hilt.probably more land paid for then that has a mortgage against it.
> https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/money/agriculture/2018/06/28/iowa-state-isu-farmland-farm-facts-ownership-tenure-survey-owners-debt-land-rent-family-income/742159002/


So you guys operate using only cash on hand and no operating loans?

Renting out land is not the same thing as helping someone with no land get started. Almost every guy farming now would jump at getting MORE ground - rent or bought. Hell, neighbors even scoop landlords from other neighbors when there's a death in the original operator's family. Farmer dies, his 30 something kid is primed to take over and lifelong neighbors/friends swoop in to wooo some of dad's rented ground. Pretty sick.

Again --- renting more ground to current farmers does nothing to increase the number of farms or farmers. Helping someone get started does.

The only farmers I see that are on "easy street" are the ones that retired or sold out and have a place in Cabo.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> So you guys operate using only cash on hand and no operating loans?
> Renting out land is not the same thing as helping someone with no land get started. Almost every guy farming now would jump at getting MORE ground - rent or bought. Hell, neighbors even scoop landlords from other neighbors when there's a death in the original operator's family. Farmer dies, his 30 something kid is primed to take over and lifelong neighbors/friends swoop in to wooo some of dad's rented ground. Pretty sick.
> Again --- renting more ground to current farmers does nothing to increase the number of farms or farmers. Helping someone get started does.
> The only farmers I see that are on "easy street" are the ones that retired or sold out and have a place in Cabo.


not everyone is debt free but not everyone is in debt either.I was surprised by the article saying 80+% of Iowa land was Pd for.I figured it would be closer to 25-33%.

A few neighbors that retired the last few yrs rented it to a younger guy that wouldn't of had the opportunity otherwise.They probably could of got more rent and I'm sure there ph was ringing from more aggressive larger farmers but they gave it to younger guy wanting to start.I was happy to see this although a lot is rented to highest bidder also.Unfortunatly there are a lot of farmers complain there whole life about high rents and aggressive farmers and they rent it out to the highest bidder when they retire.

The 80's realy turned younger guys off from farming.Parents and others encouraging them to do something else.It's nice seeing some young guys getting started,hopefully they are able to hold on threw this downturn in Ag.

A trend here I hate seeing is a investor buying land and having it custom farmed by someone that already farms a lot.The investor wants to see new paint in his field with the latest and greatest of everything.The young guy trying to get started will never have opportunity to farm it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Don’t forget the new liberal mentality that everyone needs a 4 year degree. And the fact a very high proportion still live with their parents. And yes, I’m full of piss and vinegar this morning.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> I can't say I've ever heard a single mention of this by any of the younger generation, more less liberals.


Wouldn't fit your narrative if you did...


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I've signed up for several initiatives to connect landowners with farmers. Made one connection through it but will leave it at the property owner was flighty.

It's cutthroat here, I've been asking for rental ground for the last 5 years. I have not had any luck. So I've turned my attention to buyin land and it's not any better. Folks are not interested in selling farmland for farming, they price it for developing. I signed up looking for a landowner that doesn't want to leave their land to the kids to sell. No phone calls yet. I can easily afford a mortgage of $3000 per acre, $10,000+ I just can't do.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

stack em up said:


> Don't forget the new liberal mentality that everyone needs a 4 year degree. And the fact a very high proportion still live with their parents. And yes, I'm full of piss and vinegar this morning.


Judas priest --- get off the Rush Limbaugh stations for a minute and maybe you'll have less piss and vinegar. This has nothing to do with liberals etc. Just another bogeyman to shout at on your TV.

People - liberals and conservatives both - have been touting the value of a college education since I was a kid 60 yrs ago, including my own father, a Goldwater man.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> a lot is rented to highest bidder also.Unfortunatly there are a lot of farmers complain there whole life about high rents and aggressive farmers and they rent it out to the highest bidder when they retire.


Money makes for hypocrisy. We hear the same things yr after yr and decade after decade "damn Californians (or Oregonians or Washingtonians) are buying up all the land and driving up prices ruining the place" ----

Uh - they can't buy land that's not for sale. Somebody (everybody) is selling land at those inflated prices to "those" people.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

https://www.drovers.com/article/fake-meat-real-money


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

'Another, possibly more troublesome hurdle, is the fact plant-based burgers are by definition highly processed foods, and their ingredients may be unappealing to some consumers. Plant-based burgers are typically high in sodium, gluten and fats. Some also include genetically modified ingredients, which some consumers already shun.'

This part is our only saving grace.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://abc11.com/food/kfc-could-add-plant-based-chicken-to-its-menu/5324562/

Then it is not chicken. Just like a man can't be a woman and a woman can't be a man. A chicken can't be a cow nor can it be soybeans. Biology is lost on these douches.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> https://abc11.com/food/kfc-could-add-plant-based-chicken-to-its-menu/5324562/
> Then it is not chicken. Just like a man can't be a woman and a woman can't be a man. A chicken can't be a cow nor can it be soybeans. Biology is lost on these douches.


But I've seen corn in a soybean field. Maybe that yellow #2 identifies as a soybean....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://www.lonesomelands.com/new-blog/2018/9/2/introducing-the-meat-based-carrot?fbclid=IwAR2kV2_KW-sO5LT5FEXZYZ66zKWg_fuVWtq735J_-plSsnjjx2bT7Eqhqc0


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://abc11.com/food/arbys-mocks-fake-meat-trend-with-megetables/5368470/?fbclid=IwAR1bBWkB-GF-Haw_VHMAnaAapyrkifbWG0igkovv4HKHsXsg6j-8JN9zCYw

Arby's is in our corner!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Me being a day late I   thought maybe AOC was grilling man made protein for a group of junior :angry: Snowflakes out protesting.

Why is it a bunch of deplorable old fools are the hardest to convince of global warming and we will still not believe it is man caused.

Thanks for the comparison lots more calories  and 4 X the sodium. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

My first post in a while since somehow I was blocked from posting w/o reason. Perhaps a glitch.

Anyway --- meat producers should be excited about some of the so-called liberal ideas. Many of them are fans of the keto diet ...... low carb/high fat diet. Those folks buy meat and dairy like nobody's business.

Also -- the proof as the whether the plant-based burgers can continue is price point. If the price is too high, it will die off as just another fad. Anyone recall those chips they tried to sell that had "protected fat" in them? Nobody wants to pay extra for diarrhea.

Global climate change doesn't need believers to be legitimate. It's death by a thousand cuts.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

From Drovers
https://www.drovers.com/article/consumer-group-smokes-out-fake-meat


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

More on the stock price

https://www.drovers.com/article/beyond-meat-stock-price-sinks?fbclid=IwAR3ujXdWdi6I0xHd6sGw7l55aZUE8R-oCGFKkm5nenmEYs6HREds1qh1ZUI


----------

